# Tune your machines to perfection, Install jointer knives flawlessly



## Steve_B

I just ordered the same ones, so I'm glad to hear you're happy with them. I can't wait to put them to use.


----------



## Viking

Jim;

Great review. We caught the base and dial indicator on sale at HF a few months ago and are very pleased with how well they work. We use ours for something several times a week. We are building a small right angle fixture to slide in the TS miter slot to check blade alignment.

Thanks for sharing. Add this one to the list of acceptable HF tools.


----------



## Karson

Jim A great review. I've got a couple of dial-indicators and a couple of magnetic bases. All from HF. I've never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## EEngineer

I agree! I have their dial indicator + the magnetic stand. I've already made a coupla jigs to use them (one for the dial indicator alone to measure blade alignment on the table saw, done; another to align blades on the jointer - still working on it, but jointer is not refurbished yet; used both to measure run-out on drill press). Not sure even China could screw this up.

I took the dial indicator apart (needed to change the orientation of the mounting) and it is a precision piece of equipment. The magnetic base - what the hell can you say; it's simple and they didn't screw it up!

Highly recommended!

Here's a hot tip; check the web-site for prices, print out the web-page and take it with you to the store; saved me $5 on each unit.


----------



## ChuckC

I picked one of these up today at a local HF store (just the base). I got it home and gave a turn on one of the thumb screws and the threads were stripped. I headed back later in the day and exchanged it for a new one which seems fine. It was marked $15 on the shelf but came up as $10, I guess it was on sale. This store is hit-or-miss but you can find bargains if you look.


----------



## lashing

for my money the best way to set planer or jointer knives is the one way multi gauge. Theres to much slop in a typical dial setup for me.


----------



## Dusty56

Very well pleased with my set from HF : )


----------



## mathom7

I've had these for over a year now and have been very happy. i work in aerospace and can definitely tell the difference in the precision verse a $500+ indicator, but, I'm not interested in getting my jointer knives to .0001".

Does anyone have a good cheap option for a button tip? I don't want to spend the money for the nice ones from McMaster etc.


----------



## Howie

Jim: I have the set up like you have and love it.
I also bought a couple of extra "arms" on sale. Took the magnets off and installed them in feather boards. They work well on my bandsaw and my tablesaw. Lots cheaper than "store bought"


----------



## b2rtch

I too have an excellent experience with this set.


----------



## b2rtch

GarageWOOD WORK,
" set jointer fence to 90 - set table saw blade to 90 " 
How do you do that?


----------



## b2rtch

GarageWoodworks, thank you very much, I shall watch it later.


----------



## ClayandNancy

GarageWoodworks Just watched your video on setting your TS blade to 90. I have a dial indicator so I guess it's time to make that jig. Great video and I am definitely going to check out your others. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## MrDan

Excellent review. Thanks a lot for posting it. I've been eye balling that dial indicator at HF for months, but I was worried about the quality since HF is so hit or miss. I think I'll pick one up next time I go.


----------



## lc48

great. has anyone got that harbor freight sawsall is it any good thnx


----------



## b2rtch

lc48, I answered your question somewhere else. The short answer is Yes, I have one for several years and I do like it


----------



## b2rtch

MrDan
"since HF is so hit or miss" 
I do not think that this is true.
I only return one tool to HF in well over 20 or 25 years, a router.
Many or most of my tools are from HF.


----------



## MrDan

Bert, that's awesome that you've had such a good experience with them. I know others out there have too, but depending on who you talk to and what tool you are talking about, their quality seems to be all over the place. Personally I've had my share of disappointments from them, so I keep a scrutinizing eye when I go there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I love Harbor Freight, but have you ever noticed the smell when you walk in? All of that Tiwamese plastic gives off fumes that (according to the local managers here) make the employees sick!


----------



## NBeener

Got it.
Use it.
Love it.


----------



## ic3ss

It may have nice brass gears inside, but the one I bought was crap. I mounted it on the magnetic stand I bought with it and put it on my jointer table to test it. I put a .001 feeler gauge under it and it reads .005". I tried .003 and it reads .007. I went up to .007 and it read .005! What the crap! I took it back and looked at the digital indicator. I took it out of the box in the store and put it in a stand and went over to one of the jointers they had on display and set it on that. I had my feeler gauge with me and did the same test in the store. After CAREFULLY zeroing it out, it will read .001" and it is very accurate incrementally after that.

The digital gauge works without metal gears that compromise accuracy when there's too much slop in the works, so it's much more reliable.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You may have gotten a dud. Did you try a different one?

Perhaps you shouldn't demand accuracy within a couple thousands of an inch for setting a woodworking machine? If you sand anything you are in a wider margin of error for a board's thickness or flatness than a machine will give you even if it was absolutely perfect.

The point is this is NOT a top of the line machinist tool. But it works just fine for setting jointer knives or a table saw fence considering woodworkers have been successfully relying on feel and sound to set these things for generations.

If you want absolute accuracy, this is not for you. If you want as close as you'll ever need for a price that won't make you have to skip any meals, this is worth checking out.

Of course, the digital one may be good too. I've not tried it. Perhaps you could post a review of that one?


----------



## ic3ss

Stumpy-
I know, that kind of accuracy is not required for working wood. You cut a board today and it's warped by tomorrow. My point was that a thicker feeler reads thinner than a thinner gauge. I try to get the best tools I can afford, a little better than perhaps what I need. Then I'm not working them so hard and they perform above my expectations.


----------

